# New Drifting Forum!



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

See in the technical section.

Mike


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

all noobs please report to the drifting section and leave us 240 guys alone


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drifting is the thing to do guys, we NF guys are just mean


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Si, go now! My 240 is only for beating all the other 240's asses! In a straight line that is. Street racer por vida..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

goodbye :newbie: OUT NOW!


----------

